# Dry Pack to Fill Gap Under Threshold?



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

That's what I would do. Get out the paint stir or a shim (hey I bet you got some of them laying around) and poke mortar in there untill it pops out the other side. Strike it pretty and move onto the next boo boo.:whistling2:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not the best plan, the underside of that threshold has voids that are just never going to get filled that way.
That should have been the first thing that got checked before the install.
What I've done many times and it's worked perfect is to make two tapered shims and use these as sort of a form and back fill with this.
http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/FloorResurfacerSLPro3.asp
Now you will have 100% contact.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought about putting down the mortar first....but I still have some minor adjustments to make...which need to be done with the doors on.

Just so you know...those are solid wood doors...mahogany to be exact...those b!tches are heavy....I would say each door is over 100 lbs. No way would I be able to put the frame in place with the doors on it....so...frame...square it up the best I can...nail one side...clamp the other...install doors...tweak to get it square.

I've done dry pack before....the stuff is so fine that it pushes up in the cracks pretty easy.

I'm not overly worried about the right side...I doubt that door will be opened very much...but the left needs to have a firm threshold.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Pull the doors and jamb, finish your framing, self level the floor, tile the floor, set your door. This needs to be done right or you are always going to have problems with the set up.


----------

